# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Anavar+Clen

## GermanBeef

First of all, maybe its just how this combo works for me, but damn its amazing. Anyway ive been on Anavar for 3 weeks at 75mg a day, sticking to a low carb, low fat, high protein diet, which i have done before in the past but no results like this and certainly not this fast, im not the kindof person who can get abs *naturally* when i was younger and played football i still had some babyfat over my belly, anyway heres some stats.

24, 6'3" 217 pounds, 10% BF, lifting on and off since i was 16 but am looking to get into competitions, arms are 18" havent really measured anything else, dont really have anything to measure it with lol, anyway i kinda just notice results with this kinda thing and im happy with that, otherwise id be super anal about it and on it all the time and measuring the christ out of myself, i find its best just to sit back, take your shit and if it works then fine, you will notice....

anyway, ive taken PH's in the past and finally said **** it im doing the real deal, so ive had 1 REAL "stick myself twice a week" cycle of a 400mg test blend and deca , in which i was doing 1200 mg's of test and 900mg's of deca a week for ten weeks, which i would recommend to anyone, i had some back acne, super small balls, no rage or anything, just banged the shit out of my girlfriend a few times a day and basically loved life.

that ended a couple months ago, did my pct (nolva and HCG ) then decided to do this whilst i await the next big thing i plan on doing (Tren ,Test,EQ!) and cut some fat off me i gained during my last cycle.

Heres how i take it:

Morning on an empty stomach i big glass of grapefruit juice and 1 25mg var pill, afternoon same thing, night same thing, i know how long it stays in your system but this is working for me so i shall continue doing it, i read somewhere grapefruit juice helps it absorb a little better, and even if it isnt true grapefruit juice is good for you!

Im taking the clen 2 on 2 off at 100mcg's (liquid) every time (in the morning) (i am also taking benedryl a couple times a week at night)

Some quick notes:

i started this at 230, so take it for what its worth, this shit is working for me

i have 4 abs now (as opposed to having none)

Anavar hurts my stomach bad sometimes (i have tried eating huge meals with it and it still does the same thing, but it come and goes so whatever)

If your a beginner i would seriously suggest doing pins and needles, i know you might be afraid of needles or whatever but this is nothing like the real thing, im just doing this to see how i react and how i would use it in other cycles, (or how i could shed fat quickly if need be). and if you dont like sticking yourself let a friend do it (vets at my gym still do this cuz they dont like doing it themselves) but make sure they know where theyre shooting it!!! and use a long acting roid if u dont want the ED or EOD shots

So far alot of people are noticing the shit out of this "transformation"... i work at a gym, and people that i havent seen for a few days are like "damn your getting bigger" which isnt the case but im getting more ripped so i guess it appears that way, not really alot in the strength department, although i do feel more confident finishing out sets with my lifting partners (they are all older and push me hard as hell) I will post some b4 and after pics as well when its over, about 4 or 5 more weeks i cant remember how much i have left.

----------


## King Antichrist

Damn, nice story dude! I'm a bit like you for the abs part. Abs for me aren't natural either. I gotta work pretty hard (Dieting) to actually get to see even just the first few ones... I'm thinking of going on Clen as well and heard a few times about Anavar . I need to get more infos on that!

Anyway, I'm looking forward for those b4 and after pics!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Clen hurts my stomach at 100mcg/day (puked) but var doesn't bother it at all. Just started my 2nd var cycle. I've noticed that I crave and drink lots of H2O on var, I wonder if that would make a difference for you re: your stomach as I don't have that issue at all with var.

----------


## stefan-109

inn.. really interested in seeing the transformation

----------


## digismash

I'm interested in the same combo, cant wait to hear more, good luck man!!

----------


## kappaz0

you are gonna loose some weight bro :-) keep us informated

----------

